# The Star - H.G. Wells



## Pluralized (Mar 23, 2014)

This is a great story - antiquated but still relevant.

http://www.classicreader.com/book/176/1/


----------



## kilroy214 (Jun 29, 2014)

I love HG Wells's short fiction. The Star, the Crystal Egg, the New Accelerator, Empire of Ants, and my favorite, The Door in the Wall


----------

